# Algún circuito simple para hacer un alcoholimetro?



## guimar (Ene 16, 2006)

Alguien sabe de algún circuito simple para hacer un alcoholimetro?
Se que el sensor que utiliza es un sensor de gas pero no se donde conseguirlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Luis Alberto Ramírez (Mar 2, 2006)

Puedes utilizar un sensor analizador de oxígeno disuelto, el cual puedes encontrar en fisher rosemount o cualquier otra suministradora de instrumentos, incluso creo que Btcino maneja un medidor de gas, éste te dá una señal en voltaje, entonces tu lo calibras con un amplificador operacional para que a determinado voltaje te indique mediante un led el grado de alcohol. Ya activando el sensor, todo lo demás es prueba y error, comparas y enciendes un indicador.

Saludos


----------



## vh_guzman (Mar 4, 2006)

Que tal Luis,  oye respecto de los sensores de gas que publicaste en tu respuesta anterior, investigue un poco al respecto y encontre los modelos TGS 822 Y TG2026 de figaro sensors, me gustaria saber donde pudiera conseguir esos sensores o sensores similares en Mexico, gracias. 

Saludos. 
Victor Hugo Guzman


----------



## Fantasma (Mar 4, 2006)

Hola guimar

Soy quimico y por lo que he leido, un alcoholimetro no se basa en la determinacion de oxigeno como dicen aqui.  Estos instrumentos se basan en la oxidación del alcohol etilico por algun agente oxidante.

Generalmente, el agente oxidante una solucióm que contenga cromo (VI), el cual se reduce a cromo (III)  al reaccionar con el alcohol etilico, que se oxida a acido acetico.

La reacción global es la siguiente:

2Cr2O7  (dicromato, amarillo) + 3CH3CH2OH (alcohol) +16H+ →3CH3COOH + 4Cr3 (verde) ++11H2O


Tendrias que buscar un metodo para detectar la variacion del color, que es proporcional a la cantidad de acido acetico que se produce.

La cantidad de oxigeno que se elimina no tiene relacion con el alcohol que se ha consumido, es mas, cuando una persona respira absorbe oxigeno, y cuando vacia sus pulmones elimina dioxido de carbono, que tampoco tiene relacion con el alcohol consumido.

Si tienes alguna otra duda, encantado te ayudare


----------



## ElectronicosOnline (Ago 17, 2009)

Que tal.
Me muestro muy interesado en este tema y me gustaria saber su opinion acerca de estos sensores que encontre, me podrian servir para el desarrollo de un alcoholimetro?

http://scmstore.com/english/sensor/highQuality/GAS/ethanol/130a.asp

http://www.fq.profes.net/especiales2.asp?id_contenido=36801

Gracias


----------

